# can a cheque from an irish bank account be cashed in Australia



## dens (15 Feb 2009)

As the title states i want to send a euro cheque drawn on an irish bank account to someone in Australia.can they just lodge it to their account and will it cost them money


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2009)

AFAIK, You will have to purchase a AUS$ draft at your local branch.


----------



## Mommah (15 Feb 2009)

I'm 99% sure the cheque won't work.
I would be leary of posting a draft. Loss, theft etc.
How about an on-line transfer...cost me about €12
Or just go into your branch and arrange a transfer face to face...cost me 0.75 cents.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

I used to send Sterling drafts home to my Irish bank account and never got charged. If I sent a Euro cheque to my Sterling account, I did get charged.

Ask the reciever to check with their bank, its the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Mpsox (16 Feb 2009)

The Australian bank may accept the cheque but it would take some weeks for it to clear and they more then likely would charge for it.


----------



## roker (16 Feb 2009)

I sent an Irish cheque to my daughter in the UK an none of the banks would acceptable it. I had to do and electronic transfer.


----------



## SLS (17 Feb 2009)

I dont understand why it would not be cashed
What is the difference from cashing a UK or US cheque in Ireland?

I agree it may take some time to be processed through a clearing system and they definitely would charge but I have done similar in Australia probably a few years ago with no problems..


----------



## efm (17 Feb 2009)

If the situation was reversed, ie lodging an Australian cheque to an Irish bank account then the cheque would be sent on a collection basis - the Irish bank sends the cheque to the australian bank and asks for payment to be sent electronically.  the Irish bank would normally charge a minimum fee for this service.  This procedure can take a number of weeks depending on how quickly the paying bank responds.  I would assume that similar arrangements may exist in Australia.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

roker said:


> I sent an Irish cheque to my daughter in the UK an none of the banks would acceptable it. I had to do and electronic transfer.


 
I used to cash Euro cheques in the UK all the time. What bank did your daughter use, because thats crazy.


----------



## roker (24 Feb 2009)

sorry off the subject slightly, my daughter tried to used her own account in the Nationwide UK and she tried a few others. Irish banks will take a UK cheque OK but not the other way in my experience, which bank did you use?


----------



## Smashbox (24 Feb 2009)

I banked with Nationwide and Barclays


----------

